# I think this one is done.



## dickhutchings

Finished with Wacom tablet in Sketchbook Pro.


----------



## TerryCurley

Your sky is excellent Dick. Really nice picture. So what do you do now, print it off and frame it?


----------



## dickhutchings

I suppose if I want to sell it. I'm just saving it and moving on although I did add some shadows since this post.


----------



## dickhutchings

I like the way the sky came out the best. Thanks Terry.


----------



## Liz

Oh I agree the sky looks fantastic! I like the tree too! You did a good job on this digital painting.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I concur it's looking fab how come some pics on here enlarge when you click them but some look smaller than the actual post?
how you enjoying your wacom?!?!?


----------



## dickhutchings

Loving it. The dial is awesome for changing brush sizes without missing a beat.


I have no idea about the sizing issue. Maybe that's what I uploaded. I'll try a jpg instead of png. and see what happens.


----------



## abt2k15

dickhutchings said:


> I'll try a jpg instead of png. and see what happens.


just a side information. png files are good where you need accuracy. like a blueprint or lots of geometric forms and lines. ( the other reason for png is if you need transparency but dont want to be limited to 256 shades/ colors which is not a lot - mostly web based ). the downside is that they can become really large files real fast. for artworks you have a much smaller file size with the same quality output if export as jpg.


----------



## dickhutchings

The reason I started using png is because it's lossless. I'm not sure that it would be noticeable or if it's even worth being concerned about.


----------



## abt2k15

its about data information and compression. here is good info to difference : http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/know-when-to-use-which-file-format-png-vs-jpg-doc-vs-pdf-mp3-vs-flac/

idk if you have files for the artworks. like with photoshop you have .psd files. these are my lossless bases for the images i drew in them. i save as jpg because its better for illustrations and its much smaller file size which is always good with internet ^^ the smaller the faster the image is loaded / uploaded. win/ win really hehe

i can always open the source psd to export in other forms f.e. .pdf or .png. you can do basically everything with .psd i think haha


----------



## dickhutchings

Added a horse and will add a buggy later.


----------



## Liz

Jpg is good for the web because it compresses well into a small file sizes but if you want high quality pics for instance to use for print, png is better. I use png files for POD sites. 

Save your original files in the format of the program you are using, such as psd, lots of graphics programs can open psd files and you won't lose your layers if you used any. 

Layers are the beauty of digital painting because you can move things around without disturbing other elements in the painting, plus you can take layers from different digital paintings and use them to make a whole new painting.


----------



## abt2k15

Liz said:


> if you want high quality pics for instance to use for print, png is better.


*this is just wrong.* 

png = _portable_ _network graphics_

printing requires the right dots per inch ( dpi ) and correct color profile ( cmyk - theres online printing companies where you can download color profiles so you get exact results working with the right colors in your graphic program ). and it is literally just that. png is limited to 72dpi so it is a bad choice for printing. it is not enough for bigger prints than a business card. png was invented and designed for screen display. NOT printing. period. you can use jpg. if you want to optimize it you would go for tiff or even photoshop pdf.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

tiff's best, tiffs like flac compared to mp3.
im liking the horse dick!


----------



## abt2k15

meli said:


> im liking the horse dick!



this feels just wrong... :devil: :vs_smirk:


----------



## just

abt2k15 said:


> this feels just wrong... :devil: :vs_smirk:



Maybe the size of it has something to do with the way it feels.


----------



## dickhutchings

And this is what I have had to endure all my life. Maybe we could nip this in the bud and start calling me Dicky? That's what my family and close friends call me. Sorry to be a downer but this has gotten real old with me. Or maybe I can just enjoy the banter.

Thanks
Dicky
Richard if I'm in trouble:devil:


----------



## abt2k15

ya no offense meant haha. a comma would have disarmed it but i feel you and promise ill keep it for myself next time hehe. on the bright side - it can be worse : on facebook i saw a guy named dick willy i asked if it was a fake name im blunt like that and he was like no...


----------



## dickhutchings

None taken.


----------



## just

Isn't Richard long for dick? Dick Long would be a funny name. The sports announcer, Dick Shaft, should try going by Richard.


----------



## dickhutchings

ierce:You're killing me Just.


----------



## dickhutchings

OK, maybe it's done now. Any suggestions? I think the bird in the foreground need to be turned into a hawk.


----------



## abt2k15

imho the perspective needs to be fixed. either the tree and the bird or the horse. my suggestion would be to remove the tree and make nice bushes/ mountains behind the wall of the path. if you want i can do a quick paintover to show what i mean.


----------



## dickhutchings

I'm game. I was going to give you the PSD file but it's too large and the forum doesn't allow tif.


----------



## dickhutchings

What exactly is wrong with the tree? Too small, too large, crappy tree?


----------



## abt2k15

i attached a paintover with explanation about perspective and one with my changes.

i removed the tree since the position would fill quite alot of the image just with tree bark. after that i used contrast layer to push values on both light and dark a bit - then added some shadowy parts and some highlights. after that i made a layer with photofilter ( warm orange tone ) to mimic sunlight - i masked away the shadowy areas. inverted the mask and made another photo filter layer with it but cool blue color for shadow. this helps to add depth.

here is step by step :

http://gph.is/2d9XKSt

hope it helps  if you want i can give you psd with step by step layers.


----------



## dickhutchings

I guess I'm going to have to study perspective lines and how to use them. What you've drawn doesn't really make any sense to me which is why I haven't commented til now. I think I'm going to leave this as is and start something new and use the perspective guides until it becomes natural.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I prefer dickys version, with the tree


----------



## abt2k15

dickhutchings said:


> I guess I'm going to have to study perspective lines and how to use them. What you've drawn doesn't really make any sense to me which is why I haven't commented til now. I think I'm going to leave this as is and start something new and use the perspective guides until it becomes natural.


i just took what you provided. you drew the cart smaller than the horse because of perspective. i just took the base line from the ground as one line and kind of assumed one line that would be paralel to the ground - a bit over the horse head and the driver should look over it. this is how the height will alter when the objects come closer according to the difference in height and assumption how it would be in real life. the path is also going up a bit so i take the height and put it up a little ( the red big stroke on right ). now i have the correct height at the center of the path but the tree is supposed to be further in front of the viewer. so i kind of assumed a vanishing point from what you have drawn and what would make sense and moved the red stroke to that position. as it comes even closer it has to become even bigger. its just for relevance purpose. 

you can do the tree but then it would need to be alot bigger as its very close. i marked the tree how it would make more sense. you dont really need to study perspecitve grids but it was just to demonstrate how one perceives the image if you look at it. without thinking about it you already tried to do perspective. 

melis post is kind of contraproductive but im not going into a discussion. i can understand that certain parts are taste but the perspective thing is non negotiable in terms of right or wrong saying otherwhise would be kind of harmful to the artist. just notice that with doing what i do i respect your work always and i think if im pointing things out i can see maybe it will help you to create even better illustrations in the future. that doesnt mean i diminish the quality or the effort the artist put in. /cheers


----------



## Mel_Robertson

abt2k15 said:


> the perspective thing is non negotiable in terms of right or wrong saying otherwhise would be kind of harmful to the artist. /cheers


:vs_no_no_no:
of course it's negotiable, I understand your trying to help but saying the perspective of the painting is wrong any other way than the way you see it isn't a critique it's a... I don't even know what! it's just wrong lol
I like your art abt but I just think the perspective & composition of a piece comes from the eye of the artist & thats how they see it, which makes it perfect.
I'd never dare to try to correct anyones artwork, who am I to?
this is why I try to steer people away from "teachers" of art because instead of trying to see it from the perspective of the artist most just impose their own
I still like dickys better :vs_smirk:


----------



## abt2k15

i asked beforehand. of course my perspective lines arent exact but the whole point is the same isnt it? the tree does not look "oddly placed" at all to you? i get that you dont want people to be like robots - calculating , measuring etc. but i dont do that either when i do art. but its good to know about such things because when you want to do an art piece out of your mind/ create something you will encounter problems. how can i illustrate this and that etc. colors kind of random chosen etc. so with help of knowledge how stuff works irl it gives you more ability to express your art the way you want it. but yeah its all good.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

abt2k15 said:


> the tree does not look "oddly placed" at all to you?


nope, I can see how some might think it is, but the issue is with the contrast of the roots against the pale grass.
go back to the painting & cover the roots with your hand & see how the tree looks :smile:


----------



## abt2k15

yeah then its a very very tiny horse and cart 

edit : can also be the way arround depending on where you bend reality next to make it true ^^


----------



## Mel_Robertson

hahha! what if it's a young tree?
what is it with you & right & wrong lol there is no wrong


----------



## abt2k15

its because i try to understand what the artist tried to do. eventually you dont do that but just encourage. you just try to make sense into things by altering their definition. im looking closely at the image - how artist might work. check objects the artist drew in. in this : you can see flowers on the right bottom corner which give size relativity already. next up you have indivation of wild gras. the tree is old enough to have roots outside the earth. fully grown trees have that. just image google "tree" and image google "young tree" and compare dickys tree with these. does it have more resamblance to the young ons or the fully grown trees? dicky didnt draw these roots by accident. i think he was aiming for a big ass tree so he can draw a huge tree crown.

also there is wrong. always and everywhere. "wrong" is not nessecary "bad" but it is to be considered and has to be known at least is all im saying. i agree if you would hide the roots and lighten the crown you might get the impression of a fairly young tree which still would make it off due to the height if you dont make the trunk more slim. there is always viewpoint and perspective if you dont do flat drawing and perspective has fixed rules. you can alter them since you are the master of every universe your illustrations are sitting in but you need to mind them to break them properly. imho you dont need to master perspective but the better you are at it the more you can express so other people understand your illustrations too. otherwhise you end up with clip art compositions on the long run. your behaviour to me is like when you post a wip and near the end stage im saying yeah its great as is! ( which could be true even unfinished lets say an eye pupil is looking wrong direction ) it can be genetic fraud . yeah it can be - but wouldnt it be more awesome if you drew it correctly and then you _decide_ it would be cool if the face has that eye mistake. its about control over your image. i think the artist should have control over the image while you think the way arround. fair enough. but personally id rather be in charge and my suggestions will always presume that its in the artists interest to improve 

now lets drop it ok? think all is been said - lets do a group hug and move on


----------



## dickhutchings

Nothing has been said that requires a hug. I'll take one anyway.


----------

